# New 9MM CZ 75B Stainless Ordered



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

OK, CZ shooters...fill me in. What can I expect from this gun? It's my first and only 9mm. I ordered it primarily for range shooting and for my wife's gun. It could also end up as a backup SD/HD gun. Any suggestions on 9mm range and personal defense ammo? Thanks.:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My boss ordered one too - but he is having to wait a while to get his. He doesn't have it yet - I expect I'll eventually get a chance to try it.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

You can expect some drooling here! A stainless 75B is on my list of "_Someday!_" It's right behind a duo-tone 75B though.

Enjoy it for me! :drooling:


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey KingAirDriver,

I used to be a charter pilot (Part 131 was it?) and flight instructor (C.F.I.) about 34 years ago. It's been so long I don't remember...do you still pull to go up and push to go down?:smt002 :roll: 

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My buddy up in Canada says they are great pistols. I am looking for something new for my wife to carry, and the frist words out of his mouth were CZ. He uses one in compition and says they are fine pistols for CC. I am going to be looking at them myself at the gun show coming up. The one I am looking for is the CZ-2075/RAMI. Good luck with yours.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd love to find a Rami to check out too, but no one around here carries them.  If you find one, let me know of your impressions!

Bambam,

Yeah, that's generally still the way it works!  I did my share of CFIing before moving on...glad I have this job (Part 13_5_, close!) now though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I promise I will and I'll post picture and a range report too. I never seen any around here either. I think they are imported in through some out fit in Kansas, but I am not sure.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, they are- CZ USA in Kansas City, KS. I already e-mailed them to see if the general public was able to visit and see the different models, but sadly, we're not. :smt011


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

*9mm CZ Model 75B Stainless*

I picked up my new CZ 75B Stainless Sunday and based strictly on only shooting about 75-100 rounds through it, I'm very impressed. I grouped 3 shots within 1" at about 15 yards offhand. I had two 5"-7" strays due to flinching...I'm still relatively new at this after about a 30 year absence from handgun shooting. The remaining shots were from 25 yards on the sandbags and offhand. Both the FFL and I were shooting 1" groups from 25 yards on the bags. I shot 3" groups offhand at about 25 yards. All yardages were stepped off, so they were "unofficial" but pretty darn close (probably a little farther than measured distances). Not bad at all for a box stock gun. No feeding or firing issues. The gun felt great in my relatively small hands. Very nice weight and balance and I like the 4.7" barrel. We didn't need to touch the sights. It's also a gorgeous gun. Did I say I was impressed? This is my first "nine". And what a sweet one to start with?!! It'll also be a tough one to follow.:smt068 :smt068 :smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

My girlfriend's dad just got two of em in his shop. They sure are purty!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

bambam said:


> I picked up my new CZ 75B Stainless Sunday and based strictly on only shooting about 75-100 rounds through it, I'm very impressed. I grouped 3 shots within 1" at about 15 yards offhand. I had two 5"-7" strays due to flinching...I'm still relatively new at this after about a 30 year absence from handgun shooting. The remaining shots were from 25 yards on the sandbags and offhand. Both the FFL and I were shooting 1" groups from 25 yards on the bags. I shot 3" groups offhand at about 25 yards. All yardages were stepped off, so they were "unofficial" but pretty darn close (probably a little farther than measured distances). Not bad at all for a box stock gun. No feeding or firing issues. The gun felt great in my relatively small hands. Very nice weight and balance and I like the 4.7" barrel. We didn't need to touch the sights. It's also a gorgeous gun. Did I say I was impressed? This is my first "nine". And what a sweet one to start with?!! It'll also be a tough one to follow.:smt068 :smt068 :smt068


WHERE THE HELL ARE THE PICTURES?!!!


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Pics will be coming forthwithfull...ly.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

First things first, learn how to safely decock the CZ75B or better yet carry it cocked and locked. If you choose to carry the pistol with the hammer down place your off hand thumb between the hammer and firing pin and gently lower the hammer. If I was bambam I would look for a CZ75 Compact to accompany the CZ75B. Why? The only other 9mm pistol I like as well is the Browning High Power. Enjoy your new toy. Regards, Richard 

These are my CZ75 Rami 40 S&W and CZ75 Compact with matching Hakan grips:


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

OK, here's a pic of my new baby. Ain't she a byoot?! :smt007 :smt023 :smt038


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun


----------

